# Affliction: Fall of Sanction



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey all, I had a breakthrough earlier today. This is going to be my first 40K themed work that I plan to finish since Unending, based around the fall of the Knights Templar fortress on Sanction. You can expect a few things from the title, I suppose. 

OK, intro it is then.
-Dirge
----------------------------------------------------------------------

INQUISITORIAL REPORT 
Pertaining to Research Division 22371(H)
Specific 0013(AFL)

Name: N/A
Age: Biological: 19, Chronological: 82
Homeworld: St. Erica's Hope
Currently: En route to Sanction, Inquisitorial Vessel _Imperical_

Strain: 16-227(A), viable to 87% population.
Carrier: Contact (N), Airborne (N)

Containment rating: Omega (Grade 5)
Physiology Notation: Risk of overheating due to rapid metabolism. Cooling unit implanted. NOTE TO STAFF: Do not remove the pipes from the cooling fins to the containment cell during interrogation sessions, subject is prone to seizures due to overheat. Recommend use of neural interrogation instead of physical methods.

Notes: Subject is to be kept in full light AT ALL TIMES. 0013(AFL) is highly evolved to hunt in total darkness, showing high degrees of intelliegence including but not limited to using weapons, technology, and comms gear, attacking isolated patrols, and seems to have a semblance of it's former self. 0013(AFL) also has a very serious contagion risk, although it seems that the strain is neither spread by contact or airborne toxins, therefore it is theorectical that the AFL strain of the Research Division improvement program is a physical taint, and not a contagion after all.

Compiled by Magos Killian Etheul, Adeptus Biologis

Last checked 1204 hours by Terrence Derorc, Rating First Class

Current Status\: STABLE

ETA Sanction: 00071.43 hours


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Thought I'd add on a little teaser.
----------------------------------------------------------------

_I remember the day I made my plan.

I remember when I was nine. On little St. Erica's Hope out in the Rim. The day that the madman first saw me. He was the one. He had a little white box, and he ran it over each of the children in my village. When he scanned me, the box beeped and lights flashed. He gave me an ancient eagle and head coin from Terra, told me the Emperor wanted my help. That I could save millions, and fight for Humanity. I didn't want my parents to say no, so I ran away with the man.

Months of pain. Of suffering deep and dark and cold in that cell on Mimas. The Biologis man with the machine parts and his twittering minions. The endless sessions of the liquid-filled tank, tubes and machines and pain filling the spaces not taken by my changing body or the yellow ooze they used to blunt the agony as my bones shifted.

They said I was becoming stronger. That I could see in the dark, run faster then a Rhino, lift a fully armored Grey Knight. Think faster then a VI on Mars, use every piece of technology known to man. They gave me problems, long math problems that only the Magos knew how to solve. On the first try I beat him to the answer. I remember the day. He looked at me like I was hell itself. 

The pain receded. The surgeons finally refused to do any more work on my already shattered form. I was free to explore my mind for the first time in ten years. The walls of my cell became covered in diagrams and problems, overlaying the frantic scratches and cracks from my endless beating against the stone walls. They told me on my last day on Mimas that I was leaving. My hearts soared. I was placed in a adamantium holding cell and loaded onto the Imperical, a Dauntless-class cruiser, by the sound of it's engines. The deckhands didn't like me watching them through the one viewport in the cell, so they bolted a sheet of duraplast over it. 

And so I wait, the short jump from Mimas to the relay at Cadia, then to Sanction. I knew that there would only be one chance to leave forever. And so, staring at the grey duraplast that covered my viewport with my inhumanly yellow gaze, I planned that one day, one day I would be free to walk in the light once more.

I remember the day that I put my plan into action._


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh bloody hell, the damn tension and its only a teaser!

I see where the whole cooling tubes and mutating virus came from, you have been playing far too much Resistance : Fall of Man.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks to my avatar, no doubt. The PX got a copy of Resistance 2 and the Chimera just look so cool.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh yea, I played it for about 5 hours straight with a mate on co-op, so much fun.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

LANDFALL
Day 0, 2200 hours
-----------------------

Inquisitor Lord Taros Welan was not used to being challenged.

"I'm sorry, sir. I can't let anyone into Sanction's airspace without an authorization from the orbital."

"Open this door or the Inquisition will execute you for impeding the Emperor's work!"

The speaker crackled and an older, more powerful voice spoke.

"Silence. The Inquisition has no power over the Templars. You should know that, _Inquisitor_"

Welan seethed. His retinue shrank back. "I am Inquisitor Lord Welan, here to oversee a Biologis experiment. Open the door!"

The speaker crackled off, and the bulkhead opened. Welan stared down the barrels of a half-dozen bolters and a heavy Plasma cannon. The Marines hesitated before lowering the guns. The leading figure, a white stripe on his steel-colored helm and his long white cloak identifying him as a higher rank, stepped forward.

"Brother-Captain." said Welan, extending his hand.

"Crusader." corrected the Marine, enclosing Welan's hand in a massive gauntlet.

Welan cocked his head. "Excuse me?"

"The ranking of the Templars is different then the Codex Chapters, Inquisitor. Our ranks are Templar, Lancer, Crusader, Lord, Master. I am Brother-_Crusader_ Saul Orelius."

Welan removed his hand and gestured at the last two men in his retinue, pushing a gurney. 

"May I present Subject 22371H-0013AFL. Our little present for the Biologis division on Sanction."

0013 was strapped to the steel slab by sixteen metal bindings, across its chest, legs, neck, shoulders, and completely encosing its hands and feet. Its reversed ankles were painfully bent to allow the bindings to work. Saul leaned over in fascination, staring at the creature. Its skin was a light tan/brown, with six bright yellow eyes. A fanged maw had two small pincers, one on either side, presumably to swallow food whole. It was bent backwards over a small metal pack on its back, with a slight blue mist trailing from it. A small bag marked SDTVE hung on a metal pole, feeding depressants into its system and keeping it asleep.

"It overheats." said Welan, with a dismissive gesture. "Don't mess with the pack."

Saul nodded to his men. Two marines stepped forward to push the gurney onto a gravlift. The doors closed on the men, and the lift shot up toward the Biologis tower.

-------------------------------------------------

0013 opened one eye.

The marines were talking about something or another. Apparently a gun servitor on the southern wall had gone mad, injuring a Brother and two serfs before three other Marines blew it to "gory chunks".

The drip bag on his gurney was the key part of his plan. The medicae didn't know about any of his capabilities, and, desperate to get him out of his sight, attached the first sedative he could find.

Idiot. The depressant in the bag barely made his eyes flutter. 

A second part of his plan was the jailor. Also keen to get away from 0013 as quickly as possible, he hadn't noticed 0013 slide a small sliver of metal between the lock. It looked closed, but most of his bindings were not secure.

The marines turned to look at him. 

"Ugly son-of-a-bitch isn't he?" remarked one.

"Yep. Looks like ganger mixed with Hormagaunt." replied the other.

"How do you know he isn't? Some of those degenerates wouldn't think twice about that!"

The marines roared with laughter.

0013 leapt from the table, throwing both men back. The needle in his arm stabbed the first marine through the eye, sending him passed out to the ground. The second grabbed at a bolter. 0013 jumped onto his chest, pinning him to the floor. A hand swept toward the gun. 0013 brought down his fist, smashing the hand and cracking armor. The man roared in rage and smashed his other fist into 0013's chest, sending the creature flying backwards. He yelped as he hit the wall of the lift. 

The marine rose, murder burning in his eyes. He lifted the bolter.

"Suffer not the mutant-" he began.

0013, feigning weakness, jumped to tackle the man, sending both of them to the ground. The lift screamed to a halt as it's overworked motor finally quit. The glass side of the shaft overlooked Liberation Square, the center of Solace, Sanction's capital. The marine, dazzled by having his head shaken around in his helm, didn't see as 0013 smashed the window, leaping off the side of the building to catch ledge after ledge, controlling a fall almost six hundred feet in length. He smashed into the marble tiles of the square, immediately diving right into a stall. He rooted through the bins of flotsam, coming up with a black cloak that would serve nicely. A small silver aquila and a wooden staff completed the disguise. As he left the rockrete box of a store, he heard sirens wail in the Biologis building. A few people glanced his way as he walked across the Square, but many did not, and soon Subject 0013 had vanished into the crowds.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

gah, more brilliant work. keep it up dirge, i love it!


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with Ordo Xeno, I'm really digging this story. I'd really like to know why they changed his biological identity and what his ultimate purpose is going to be.

I have my own crackpot theories of course - the number one being that the Imperium is creating it's own Tyranid infiltrators.

It will be fascinating to find out his true purpose and I'm also kind of hoping the story turns into the 40k equivalent of The Fugitive.

More please.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll post the next segment later.

-Dirge


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

REVELATION
Day 1, 0600 hours
----------------------

The Fifth Ace was a shadowy bar hidden in the depths of Solace's market district. A stout metal door kept the worst of Sanction's dregs from the interior, although in truth, Sanction had very few "dregs" to contend with. The Templars' fortress monastary kept most of the criminals off the streets. That, coupled with the near-constant patrols of Templar serfs made the planet of Sanction one of the most safe and secure planets in the Segmentum Pacificus. 

0013 knocked on the door. A steel eyeslit in the door was pulled back. 

"What's the word?" hissed a voice.

0013 was taken aback for the slightest instant before he realized that the man couldn't see his face under the hood.

"Not a mutant?" guessed 0013, pulling the cloak a little tighter.

The man barked a laugh. "A joker. You're no mutant, I'd warrant."

The bolt slid back, and the door opened. A fat, bearded man stood aside, handing him a stein of cheap beer.

"First one's on the house. Fifth Ace custom."

0013 took the mug and gulped down the lot, giving the glass back to the stupefied man before walking across the bar. The beer made his stomach feel twisted, after a lifetime of gluten extracts and protien bars. He tapped the bar, and the bartender slid another mug across the counter. He gulped down the second, and then ordered the most interestingly named food on the slip of paper passed to him. A waitress passed him a plate piled high with "onion circlets", and he immediately was taken by the taste. A salty, slightly crunchy exterior concealing an odd-tasting center. Glorious.

He drank three more mugs of the yellowish beer and another plate of onions before the bartender tapped him.

"Are you Imperial Church? Otherwise you gotta pay."

0013 stopped eating long enough to pull a handfull of coins from the cloak's pocket. He had combed the street for an hour, picking up several credits' worth of coinage. He had also shaken nearly twenty credits from a box marked "DONATIONS" outside the Biologis building's guard shack before an Arbites had chased him away. He quickly lost the man, but resolved to not touch any more DONATIONS boxes. 

The bartender took a few of the coins, and pushed the remainder back to 0013, who pocketed them. The onion circlets were disappearing from his plate with depressing speed, so he picked the rest off the plate and put them into another pocket of the cloak, leaving another coin for the man. He nodded to the bouncer, before heading out into the night.

------------------------------------

0013 woke with a start. 

His hood was flapping in the breeze wafting down the alley. He tightened the string holding it closed over his face. As he breathed in he caught a whiff of the breeze.

Not breeze.

Exhaust.

He leapt up just a fraction too late, being grabbed by a large man in a black Biologis uniform who ripped off his hood.

"Nice try, deviant. But the Biologis made me a promise, see. If I get you, they'll let me go. I told myself I'd never rat out another mutant, but still."

0013 was swung around to face the man. His skin was covered in spiny growths, and his eyes had slit pupils. A Rhino surrounded by Biologis security grumbled behind the creature. A balding man with a goatee pushed his way past the guards.

"Nice try, mutant. But this little charade is over. Markus?"

The mutant holding 0013 nodded. "Yessir?"

The balding man pulled a fat pistol from his belt and shot Markus in the back, blowing his guts over 0013's cloaked frame. 

"Filthy mutant. Good thing he caught you, though. Guardsmen, seize him!"

The black armored men surged forward, knocking 0013 to the ground. Fists hammered his chest and arms. He felt a surge of triumph as one man tumbled back, a 0013 fist-sized hole through him. He kicked out, feeling a leg break, then hawked a globule of green phlegm at the man who was responsible for most of the pummeling. He laughed for a second, until his face froze with terror. The man stayed upright for precious little extra time before the acid burnt all the way through his head, and he collapsed. A guard leapt on his chest, clamping a metal device over his mouth. Handcuffs went over his entire hands, followed by a chain around his legs and feet. 

The remaining guards heaved 0013 upright. 

"A good fight, 0013. But the Biologis needs you alive."

The balding man leaned closer.

"If it was my choice, you would not even be alive now, scum." 

He leaned over to help up the man with the broken leg, revealing his left side was almost all bionics.

0013 cocked his head, calculating.

"I'm more human then you." he said, his speech distorted by a hissing accent, a result of the augmentations.

The man looked at him like 0013 had called his mother a heretic.

"If you ever say that again, I will kill you without a second thought. I am human. You are a mutant."

0013 blinked. "I'm human. Just "enhanced" by your Biologis."

Bald's face turned red with supressed rage. "Filth! I'll have no more of your lies! Take him away!"

The guard next to 0013 pushed him toward the Rhino.

"Will there be onion circlets in the Biologis building?" he asked.

"I'll see what I can do." said the guard, in a fashion which sounded like he would not.

0013 looped the handcuffs around the man's neck, twisting his hands. A dry snapping noise indicated the man's neck was broken. Bald grabbed at the gun a second before 0013 leapt onto his shoulders like a giant bird of prey, pressing him to the ground. Six yellow eyes bored into Bald's stare.

"If you ever do that again, I will kill you without a second thought." said 0013, taking the bolt pistol from his slack fingers. The chains snapped through as he pulled, and he discarded the pile of broken cuffs next to the man. He slid the pistol into his cloak and pulled the now-ragged hood back over his head before leaping up the side of the buildings, vanishing onto the rooftops.

The balding man looked around at the pile of dead or injured guards, and Markus' body, and spoke into his headset.

"Damnation, but the spooks know how to make em'."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

more brilliance in electronic word form. Christ mate, that stuff is brilliant. more please!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

BREAKING DAWN
Day 1, 1200 hours
-------------------

[This is Fleet Admiral Harper, hailing Sanction Up Orbital.]

[Sanction Up, responding hail.]

[Relay idents of all Imperial registered ships in-system, Sanction. Exclude Inquisitorial ships and Astartes vessels.]

[Clearance, Admiral?]

[Sanction Up, Ident FLEETCOM227012-1, Inquisitorial Mandate Classified, Magenta level.]

[Cleared, Fleet. Transmitting now. Be advised, we have a Templar warfleet inbound on your jump point, ETA one hour. Recommend you bug out of their way, sir. Barges don't play nice with frigates and cruisers.]

[Ha-ha! A sense of humor! Very well, then. Proceeding to visual range, Sanction Up. We will relay Inquisitorial Mandate details after the data clears.]

And with that, the _Unyeilding Purity_, Admiral Harper's ship, fired two torpedoes into Sanction Up, obliterating the lightly armored station. Sanction's skylanes were now under Inquisitorial control.

-------------------------------------------

"Get me the fleets!" roared Saul through the intercoms.

A tech-serf hurried to comply. Less then five minutes ago burning chunks of the Space Elevator and orbital docks had begun raining down on Solace, a large chunk smashing the clock tower in the northern section of Liberation Square. The monastary was fortunate to have survived fully intact, the orbital defense lasers being more then able to vaporise falling debris. Rather more troublesome was the large fleet in orbit. So far, sixteen troopships had landed in Solace alone, five more dropping into New Mecca sixty miles away. 

Inquisitorial Stormtroopers began to enforce a strict curfew, ignoring the repeated pleas, and eventually threats, from the Templars and their serfs. Already casualties were mounting on both sides as Chapter serfs engaged Stormtroopers throughout Solace and New Mecca. The Templars themselves remained behind their impenetrable energy shield, waiting for the Crusader Fleet to arrive.

Saul spoke quickly and heavy with anger into the vox, informing the approaching fleet of the dangers waiting for them at the jump. The fleetmaster, Lord Crusader Kraye, sent a message back, explaining that his men were manning the guns and preparing to seize back the orbital approaches. Linear accelerators built up charge, and gundecks were flooded with serfs. Turrets were rotated in pre-fight checks, massive shells loaded into position.

Precisely one hour later, twenty-seven Knights Templar ships exited jump point six, ranging from two mighty Battle Barges to the four small Gladius-class escorts. Fleetmaster Kraye sat in his command throne aboard the _Immortal Revenge_, a mighty Mk XXVIII class Astartes Battle Barge. 

The Inquisitorial FLEETCOM was instantly choked with chatter.

[Jump points opening!]

[Reading twenty-six contacts, twelve capital ships, fourteen escorts.]

[The flotilla's slowing to engagement speed.]

[Refuse all hails! Ready weapons and prepare to broadside!]

[Ships are turning! They're trying to split us up!]

[The _Reverus_ has gone...]

[Sweet Emperor, they're so fast...]

[Evade, evade!!]

[This i- this is Fleet Admiral -arper! Forget the surf-ce! In the name of the E--eror make t-em bleed!]

-----------------------

Far below, 0013 pressed an Inquisitorial Stormtrooper's helmet to his head, listening to the chatter, and smiled.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

CONVERGENCE
Day 1, 2000 hours
------------------

The Templars' fleet swung close to the planet, inflicting grievous wounds on the Inquisitorial battlegroup. Lord Welan had placed all his vessels in a bombardment pattern, not one facing outward.

The _Avenging Sword_ slipped through the entire battle, it's matte black color allowing it to slide by the visuals of the gun crews. The ship's only insignia was a white numeral painted on the port-side bow. XI glared down on Sanction as the _Sword_ spat drop-pods and Thunderhawks across the planet. 

The Templars pulled away to reload and repair their vessels, but the damage was done. Fully six companies fell to Sanction's surface, led by Lord DeSalle. 

---------------------------------------------

Saul and his command squad took cover in a smashed building. The marines sported only six bolters and a plasma cannon between them, but had managed to hold fifty Stormtroopers and a Hellhound up for nearly thirty minutes.

Brother Aerius pulled a spent power pack from his weapon, casting it aside. Gandon handed him a second. Aerius swept around and fired, a massive globule of plasma reaching out to splatter across the pitted, burned surface of the Hellhound. This shot burned through the hull and detonated the fuel reserves. The tank erupted in a plume of fire and twisted metal, shredding the unfortunates close to the vehicle.

A Stormtrooper lieutenant rose up from the rubble, hefting an power sword. A bolter shell blew the rear of his head out, and Saul's Apothecary chuckled warmly as he aimed for another shot.

A drop-pod smashed down in the midst of the remaining Stormtroopers, pulping their bodies and rendering it in a red mist and spatter around the area. The hatches blew out and a black-clad demon with burning eyes leapt from the pod, swinging a chainsword in a crimson arc. A man screamed as his body was torn into shreds by the forces.

Saul stood up, followed by his command team. The black Marine rose from the piles of gently steaming gore. He approached cautiously, holding a scoped Bolter in front of him. Saul holstered his bolter as he saw the Imperial Eagle on a small silver chain around the marine's neck. The marine looked sinister. His armor was pure black, seeming to suck the light from the air around it. The helmet was Mk VII, it's eye sockets filled with psychic fire. 

"Saul Orelius, 3rd Company Knights Templar." said Saul, holding out his hand.

The marine considered the proffered gauntlet.

"Vorial Braun, 11th Company Knights Templar."

Saul recoiled. "11th? Never heard of them."

"Never will. We are the Lost Company, the Black Crusaders. We return in times of great need to the Templars, and to all of Sanction's people."

Saul nodded. "Very well, brother. I thank you for your aid."

A body was flung from the upper levels, a gaping bite mark in its neck. 0013 leapt after it, a pistol in its hand.

Saul reacted the quickest, drawing a narq pistol and putting a dart into 0013's left leg. 0013 toppled over, to be pinned by Braun and Aerius. 

0013 struggled weakly as the narq poison wrapped around his limbs, making him sleepy and leaden. Braun hauled it upright. 

"Creature! Suffer not the unclean to live!" he drew back his combat knife.

"Wait!" yelled Saul, "This is the cause of our war."

Braun hesitated. "Excuse me?"

"The Inquisition was sent here to give this thing to the Biologis. It escaped, and the Inquisition began their invasion."

0013's body swept aside the poison, allowing it to smash a fist into Braun's boot. The ceramite dented in the face of 0013's augmented skeleton. Braun kicked 0013, sending him sprawling.

0013 coughed blood up, thick and blue-white. "Are you not curious, Templar?"

Saul hesitated. "You can talk?"

"Of course, marine. Are you stupid as well as violent?"

"Creature, your life hangs on my choice. I would be a bit more civil."

"Very well. I am AFL-0013, Or just One-Three. I was trained at Mimas Research and Development. I am skilled in sabotage, special ops, sniping, recon, and CQB."

"And I am Saul Orelius, of the Templars. Now, why did this start?"

"Isn't it obvious, Templar? I was meant to replace you. I am faster, stronger, and smarter. I can climb walls, see in pitch darkness, and resist every poison known. I am the future, or at least I was. Now that more then eighty percent of us are dead, and the remaining three are... difficult to control, I believe the simply decided to let the Biologis experiment on me, and my last few peers."

"Where are the others?"

"I believe that they are headed to other worlds. But I hold faith that they will also escape. I am sorry that this came to your world, but I must get off-planet."

Saul shook his head. "No. Not yet. We have to wait for the Crusade Fleet to return. Two days' time. Then I will allow you to leave, and you will never return to Sanction."

0013 held out a claw. "Deal."

Saul shook 0013's hand. "Deal."

-----------------------------------------------------------------

RETRIBUTION
Day 2, 400 hours
-----------------

Braun stacked the dead Stormtroopers into a makeshift barricade. He rested the grip of his bolter on it, and satisfied that it held the weight, left to see the rest of the marines. 

Since Saul's initial radio broacast, over six million civilians had made it off-world, to the jump point protected by the Templar fleet. The barges made regular fly-bys of the world, sending shots into the Inquisitorial fleet still hanging in low orbit, bombing Sanction's cities to dust. The Templars' monastary in the high mountains occasionally fired back, and so far three ships' carcasses had fallen to the surface around the monastary, shattered by the massive guns.

Also since the broadcast, over four hundred marines had garrisoned the ruins of Solace, two hundred more scattered over New Mecca and the spaceport of Banish, far to the south. 0013 walked through the camps, ignoring the stares by the Marines he passed. An Apothecary had befriended him earlier that day, seeming interested in his hightened senses and biology.

He helped in the field hospital, carrying stacks of biofoam refills and narthicia supplies from a supply canister to the base. Only two marines were in the hospital, but both of them were only slightly wounded. 

"Got one more!" yelled a marine, shouldering the cloth door aside and supporting a wounded Templar with a hole through his leg. 

The Apothecary pulled a tube of biofoam from 0013's hand, applying it with practiced care. The marine grumbled and cocked his weapon. 

"Brother House, I find your bedside manner lacking." said the wounded man.

The Apothecary chuckled to himself. "Never visit a patient."

At noon, right as 0013 was scraping the last remnants of roast grox from a can, a yell went up.

"En Templar Nominae!"

A marine swept a bolter over the parapet of bodies, firing into a squad of men coming around the corner. The Stormtroopers were torn apart by the high-caliber rounds. An acolyte caught a shell high in his chest, blowing his neck and head into flecks of bone and ragged strips of flesh. Aerius shouldered his massive charge, firing into the last three men. The plasma burst caught the first head-on, vaporising the man's entire body. The other two were caught in the numbus of the blast and were burned to the bone, their screams echoing up the alleys. Well-placed bolt rounds ended the men.

"Hell of a good start." said Aerius, lowering his weapon.

Saul sheathed his bolter. "I think we're just getting started."


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

SANCTUM
Day 3, 850 hours
----------------

0013 stared down the sights of an SSRS-223 rifle, resting the barrel on a dead scribe's chest. A man six blocks down poked his head over a rubble barricade. Bad idea, thought 0013. The rifle cracked, a single armor-piercing adamantium dart smashed through a blank-faced helmet and pulped the man's head. The body fell back into a group of his comrades, who recoiled in horror and dropped to the ground behind cover.

0013 traded the weapon for the bolter slung over his shoulder. Saul waved his men forward, ignoring the fallen Guardsmen and Stormtroopers piled six deep around the Templar's barricade. The position had held well for the first day, but more and more armor and orbital weapons were being deployed, and it was only a matter of time before something critical was hit. Thirty marines had died at the barricade, in the last few attacks. Their bodies had been burned, and some of their armor had been taken. Apothecary House carried thirty-three sets of holotags around his belt loops, taken from the bodies of his brethren.

"This is madness." grumbled one of the Marines.

"The fleet will return in a day's time, brother. Be patient." retorted Saul.

The marine nodded solemnly. A hundred or so Marines were advancing with Saul and Braun's detachment, some two hundred more were scattered around Solace, making their way to the Spaceport. The place was built like a fortress, and the last they had heard, over a hundred of the Templars from New Mecca had already arrived, securing the port. Saul was confident they could hold there. The Templars at Banish had taken over dropships, and along with their own Thunderhawks, had made it off-world to the jump point. Several transmissions had been recieved by the Templars, from Lord Kraye. Most of them were simple coordinates of massed Inquisition forces, but several were in regards to the Templars themselves, informing them of the times various ships would make orbit.

Then closest was the _Hand of Wrath_, a Strike Cruiser mounting a Nova cannon instead of the standard bombardment cannons and torpedoes. It would arrive in two hours, and hopefully knock out another Inquisitorial ship. The fleet orbiting Sanction still numbered in the dozens, and Kraye was reluctant to waste ships trying to mantain an orbit.

0013 stooped low, taking a clip of rounds from a dead Stormtrooper officer. The man's wounds weren't impressive to 0013, just a few stubber rounds to his chest. Yet they had killed him. 0013 found himself less and less tolerant of normal humans. At least the marines could take a few knocks. Saul motioned for his men to take up positions around the gates to the Starport. A series of rapping noises sounded through the thick metal.

_Taptap._

Saul leaned over and knocked back.

_Tap. Tap. Taptap. Tap._

The gates groaned open. A black-clad 11th Company veteran gestured for them to come inside. One hundred and six marines filed into the Spaceport. 0013 was astonished at the scale around him. Fifteen massive shuttles rested in racks, all inside a hanger. The shuttles could easily carry three or four Companies, with armor and equipment. 

"Heavy lift shuttles." explained House, leaning down to address him. "We use them to ferry armor and supplies to fleets."

0013 nodded and continued across the yard. Saul had a general order out not to harm him, but many of the men stared at him with ill-disguised hatred. He wasn't moved by this fact. From a very young age the tutors at Mimas tought him that mankind hated the mutant. It didn't make sense to 0013. He wasn't a mutant. But then again, the Marines couldn't tell, and it seemed likely they wouldn't care, either. 

Saul stood over a map table when 0013 walked into the barracks block that had been converted to a command post.

"Well then, my little friend. I don't believe we've met." said a massive Marine clad in silver Terminator armor. A white tabard was draped over him.

Saul nodded. "One-Three, may I introduce Lord Crusader Gaius Valerian. He is in charge of the spaceport until we make our escape."

Gaius chuckled warmly. "So I am. Welcome to the Solace Down orbital port. The _Harbinger_ will pick us up in approximately a day and a half. Saul, I would like your company to deploy southerly, facing the Basillica."

"Of course, Lord."

Saul nodded to 0013 and left. 0013 looked over the map, noting the locations of Templars moving to the port, harried by angry red blotches that must have been Inquisitorial forces.

A call sounded from the walls outside, and a resounding explosion shook the barracks.

Gaius nodded to 0013.

"Best be off, then."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

You do as well in 40k as you do in Fantasy, this stuff is brilliant!

one thing, is that 0012 5 lines from the bottom of the last installment supposed to be 0013?


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, now that I look at it! I'll fix it.

-Dirge


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

RESURGENCE
Day 3, 1950 hours
-----------------

A screaming captain lurched over the barricade, swinging a power sword. 0013 shot the man point-blank with a bolt pistol, sending him flying back into a mass of his fellows. A second man tried to follow, but 0013 pulled the trigger again, blasting the man's chest apart. Apothecary House was next to him, Brother Aerius next to him. A marine 0013 didn't know was on his left, a red tabard and purity seals hanging off him like leaves on a tree. The man hefted a custom bolter, a double drum clip hugged the bottom, while fat sights clustered together on the top of the casing.

"Grenades, down the line!" yelled Saul from a few squads down. A dozen grenade bundles flipped through the air, landing in the mass of Inquisitorial units. Detonations rocked the men, throwing some into the air, while others were blown apart by the sheer force. The red-clothed marine threw an object over the wall, behind a Guard command team. The men jumped up to run, and the marine mowed them down, heavy bolt casings clinking cheerfully off the pavement as the drum clips fed death into the weapon.

"The frag didn't go off." said House, placing a shot into a man's eye. "Pity."

The marine chuckled. "Not a grenade. Threw a damned rock. I hate grenades."

0013 cocked his head in curious thought. "Why?"

"I'm not saying they're useless, but given the chance, I'll take Kaeti here ten times out of ten."

The man tilted the weapon slighty, exposing the word KAETI in cursive script along the bolter's casing.

House leaned over. "Davan's a Sternguard. They like their bolters."

"Ah."

The Apothecary and the Veteran turned away as more Stormtroopers threw themselves over the small concrete barrier, firing point-blank into Templars. 0013 slid a power knife through the joints of the leading soldier, casting the man back over the barricade. A rocket fired from the airfield's tower struck a Chimera and detonated it, throwing men around the field. A marine down the line was struck by a plasma bolt and fell, his chest and neck vaporized. Davan swung his weapon, firing a burst of rounds into the plasma gunner. 

"Earthshaker, cover!" yelled a Sergeant. Marines threw themselves down, as a massive shockwave roared over the area, throwing men off their feet. A voice crackled to life over the comm.

[In Templar Nominae, brothers, look to the skies!]

Templars glanced upwards, amazed. A dozen dropships fell on wings laced with psyker fire, black as death and firing bursts of bolter fire and rockets.

The first Thunderhawk hit the tarmac, _Noctis Cognatus_ emblazoned on it's flanks, and the hatches clanged down. Two dozen men of the 11th Company stormed out, putting down the few Guard past the perimeter. 

A burst of flames and smoke belched from a Thunderhawk as a rocket lifted up to slam against the wing. The entire structure came away, and the craft plummeted, striking the ground with a hard _crunch_. A silver armored Astartes threw himself over the barricade, stabbing a man through the chest with a glowing halberd. A half-dozen others followed suit, slicing Templars apart. Braun threw a power knife one handed, slicing cleanly through one of the marines' necks. The man's armored form tumbled, hitting the ground with a sound like an armful of buckets falling. 

"Grey Knights!" yelled Saul, fighting one with a sword. "We are not your enemy! The Inquisitor Welan has invaded Sanction! We are defenders of the Imperium!"

The leading Knight snarled. "You are heretics! Harboring mutants!"

0013 put a bolt through the second Knight's eyelens. Aerius fired point-blank into the third, melting the man into green-blue ooze. A knight with pure black insignia stabbed Saul through the shoulder, sending the Crusader to the ground. House smashed the butt of his weapon into the Grey Knight's helm, cracking it. A burst of fire ended the warrior, and House knelt down to tend to Saul's wounds. 

The last Grey Knight stormed up the ramp of an 11th Company Thunderhawk, and a single shot echoed out from it. A marine with massively reinforced armor stomped out, holding a Conversion Beamer in both hands. A servo-harness was draped over his frame, and white cogs were stenciled onto his helm. 

"Ah. So they've finally sent us some worthy foes." said the Forge Priest, reloading the Beamer.

Saul hauled himself up, House still fussing over the wound in his side. 

"Yes, brother."

He pulled himself onto the corpse of a Leman Russ tank, standing on the turret.

"My brothers!" roared Saul, "Hear me! We have defended this world unto death, and death is what we have given our opponents! Many have fallen, but their hearts and their spirit live on through us! The fleet is approaching, but there will be no victory here! Sanction is lost, damn me, we cannot hold her with the Grey Knights here! I propose that we arm the charges, and give her dead a proper burial!"

The Forge Priest nodded. "It can be done, lordship!"

The marines roared in affirmation. A man removed a folded banner from his pocket. 

"Crusader?" asked the marine.

"Aye, brother. It's time! Hoist the colors!"

The man nodded, and the marines around the tank roared louder.

A tattered white banner was attached to the flagpole, a single red Templar cross flying proudly above Solace Spaceport.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

awesome work dirge. I can't wait to see this story develop.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I really want to thank you, man. You're the only one that posts regular feedback, and that really motivates me to finish these.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

HOLDING THE LINE
Day 3, 2450 hours
------------------

"What's the situation on the front?"

"Bad news. Those black-armored demons are tough. Lord Welan says nobody knew the Templars had sunk so low, using Shades as soldiers. We lost the 33rd in the last attack."

"Damnation. Any luck at all?"

"The Knights are massing for the next wave, that should do some damage."

"Blessed be the Emperor."

"Indeed, brother. Stay strong."

Saul turned off the voxcaster, turning the dead vox man onto his back. 

"Best be careful, I think. They said _Knights_ this time. I think the Greys finally got tired of our little charade. Pull every man we can spare and fortify the western approach."

"Of course, Brother-Crusader" said Braun, stepping lightly over the bodies. His armor was chipped in a hundred places, but the fire in his eyes burned brighter then ever, and short, black spikes had sprouted all over his shoulders and back. The 11th Company was growing more and more demonic in appearence, despite being mostly human. The veterans were the remnant of a ship gone missing in the Warp after the Heresy. After Robert DeSable, the first Lord Master of the Templars, found the ship, the now-immortal Black Company became the ultimate defenders of Sanction, bound to fight and kill for it's people.

Several of Braun's men stood beside him, equally changed. Aerius and the rest of Saul's command team were even closer, only a few paces behind. 0013 stood next to Saul himself, at the barricade. The creature was sifting through a clutch of dead Special Weapons Teams, trying to scavenge Bolter and plasma ammo. A few moments after Saul's radioed message, twenty Knights led by a Lancer in gold-chased armor appeared at the barricade, cradling weapons and equipment. They took up positions at the barricade, setting up heavy weapons and flanking areas. The bodies of dead Templars were placed against the wall, shored up with dead Stormtroopers and Acolytes. 

"Contact!" roared a marine down the barricade. A cry went up, that froze 0013's blood.

"We are the Hammer! We are the Sword! We are the Shield!"

Dozens of Grey Knights poured over the ruins of Solace's spaceport district to stand in neat rows, as a Master walked out to the front of his line.

"Templars! Lay down your weapons!" growled the man, hefting a Nemesis Hammer.

Saul turned to Aerius, and nodded. The young marine shouldered the Plasma Cannon and fired one round, the globule of plasma smacking headlong into the Master, dissolving the man into a pile of melted armor and moist, white flesh and bone.

"Grey Knights!" Saul yelled. "Come and claim them!"

A Terminator pointed his weapon at the line, and roared a warycry. The Knights took one perfect step forward, then broke into a screaming charge. Bolters, Missile launchers, lascannon, and plasma weapons opened up all along the Templar line, felling Knights at every step. A Dreadnought smashed through the barricade, throwing men dozens of feet. A Knight leapt over the barrier before 0013, flailing a Nemesis mace. 0013 stepped inside the man's swing, and stabbed him through the eye with the power knife. The Knight didn't fall immediately, so 0013 placed the muzzle of a Bolter into the waist joint of the man's armor, and pulled the trigger. A blast of red mist covered the Knight behind the dead man, who toppled over onto 0013. Aerius smashed his Plasma cannon into the next man's chest, splintering the armor. The marine pulled out his sidearm and placed a shot into the Knight's eyeslit.

A Knight's Nemesis weapon slashed Gandon's chest into bloddy rags, throwing the man backwards. Gunfire took the Lancer that had been their reinforcements' commander dead in the chest, blasting the man apart. Landon, Saul's command sergeant, was struck by a krak missile that blew him into scorched armor and brittle bones. The Grey Knights' dreadnought stomped past 0013, still trying to lift the dead Grey Knight off of him. The Forge Priest hefted his charge and fired into the Dreadnought's sarcophogus. The ancient machine screeched in a metallic tone, then toppled over, a hole melted straight through it. It's fusion core exploded, claiming six Grey Knights and a dozen Templars who were too slow to avoid it. 

A Justicar clambered over a pile of his victims, throwing a grenade before turning to his brothers. 

"Fall back! Fall back!"

The Knights fired a few vengeful volleys into the Templar line, and fell back, leaving their dead and wounded to be put down by the Templars.

Saul rose up over the barricade.

"Victory! We have victory!"

A cheer went up along the line. 0013 shoved the dead man off of himself, and stood up, looking around at the carnage. He pried the Nemesis hammer out of the man's grip, and walked down the line.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Anytime dude

the character is developing so well. This is more well written work, brilliant. keep it up!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks. Character creation is the best part of the story for me. I have a .doc file with a hundred or so potential candidates for fics not yet written.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

HARD LANDING
Day 4, 800 hours
----------------

0013 stepped over a dead Grey Knight, ignoring the dead piles of men and weapondry around him. One of the heavy shuttles was out on the tarmac of the spaceport, Templars walking into the cavernous bay. A Rhino tank roared past 0013, the driver not even trying to slow as it flashed past Templars in the shuttle bay. Saul stood at the entrance of the bay, checking Marines off on his auspex and giving them words of encouragement.

The 11th Company Forge Priest approached 0013, handing him a complex-looking device. It had an auspex-like appearence, but there was a fat red button in the center of it.

"The detonator. I woul trust it to Braun, but he is rather aggresive and, well, trigger-happy. Make sure all the brothers are outside the shock area before you press that."

"What is the "safe area"?" asked 0013, flipping the safety on and attaching the device to his belt.

"Ten miles above the planet's surface in all directions." said the Priest happily. "And make sure your shields are at least 90%."

"Why can't you use this?"

"I am leaving with the 11th to return to the Nether until we are needed again. Farewell."

He turned and strode to one of the black-clad dropships, the entire wing taking off. At an unspoken signal, a flash of purple energy consumed the wing, making the transition to the Warp, and whatever realm the 11th called home.

Saul pulled 0013 aboard the dropship. A marine started as a bullet slashed through his shoulder.

"Damnation." growled Saul. "Take off, now!"

The pilot nodded and the ship lurched, sending Saul and 0013 backwards. A single bullet fired from the ground hit Saul through the thigh, then blew the detonator on 0013's waist into shrapnel. Saul fell forward, 0013 reaching for the Marine. 

Saul Orelius fell fifty feet to the ground, landing on his back. The marine got up and sprinted for the closest building.

"We have to go back!" roared 0013. The pilot shook his head.

"Can't! We used up the gravity negator fuel! We go back, nobody's getting off this rock!"

"The detonator's gone!"

"The fleet might be able to do something, but we have to go!"

0013 allowed Aerius to pull him into a seat as the ramp closed, and the shuttle began to shake with the atmosphere transition.

-----------------------------------------------

Saul ducked behind a wall, firing at the Grey Knights and Inquisitorial forces.

He reached for a fallen brother's helmet.

"Templars. Hear me. I have lead you through hell, but it seems hell has finally caught up with old Saul. Get yourselves clear, and when you are, send two blips. I'll detonate it manually."

----------------------------------------

0013 shook his head.

"We can't let him do this!"

House gripped the creature's shoulder. "No other way. Saul knows what he's doing. Ierius?"

Chaplain Ierius stood up.

"Brothers, we stand he together to remember Crusader Saul Orelius. In battle he fell. We can only hope that our end is as glorious as His. Each man is a spark in the darkness, would we all burn as bright."

0013 turned to the pilot, who nodded.

Two blips.

------------------------------------------------------

Saul turned on his heel, firing at a squad of Stormtroopers. He was out of ammo.

A Grey Knight in Terminator armor burst through the wall, crushing a Stormtrooper. The man's pistol fell to Saul's fingers. The Knight smashed the Templar against the wall, throwing Saul broken and bloody to the other side of the room. 

The man's squad filed in, eager to see the deathblow.

"We are the Hammer." intoned the Justicar, raising his weapon.

"Harriers for the Cup." retorted Saul, aiming between the man's legs.

For a second, the Knight realized what was going to happen. He turned to warn his men, and a bolt of white-hot plasma impacted the first Denial-class charge hidden on Sanction. Before the echoes had faded, the entire Spaceport vanished in a white-hot fireball. Solace blew apart, dozens of chunks of stone hitting the orbital fleet. Within fifteen minutes, the detonations had reached Banish and New Mecca, and within twenty they had circumnavigated the planet, shaking Sanction apart through sheer destructive force.

Sanction exploded, it's crust and mantle vaporizing the battlefleet in orbit. From the bridge of the _Immortal Revenge_, Lord Kraye shielded his eyes.

----------------------------------------

The shuttle shook like a toy in a child's grip, throwing marines and equipment around. A piece of stone spanked off their rear armor, denting the meter-thick armor.

0013 lunged for a jump seat, strapping himself in. He closed his eyes, reciting the Litany of Calming twice, until his breathing evened and he could think. House was a row in front of him, tending a Marine whose leg hung at an unnatural angle. 

[This is Fleet Lord Kraye. Was that you?]

[Yes.]

[Well done! But I've got some bad news. A second Sector fleet just slipped into jump three. I've got all my craft holding them off, so your air and heat might be a little thin. Can you evade to the jump six orbital?]

[Negative, Kraye. We need pickup NOW. Our shields are zeroed by that blast. One paperclip and we're toast.]

[I am sorry, brothers.]

[Damnation! Kraye! Don't cut the chan-]

Aerius punched the console.

The pilot leaned over.

"I've got a ship in range. Minor damage. Looks like spooks, so maybe a crew of thirty."

Aerius smiled a dangerous smile. Saul's smile.

"Take us in. Brothers! Prepare for battle!"

----------------------------------------------------

Ensign Tobias Freanius ha enjoyed a relatively safe and quiet life on the _Light of Piety_, until he the ship had been assigned out here to the Rim, and then to Sanction. The planet's detonation had shaken the ship badly. Weapons were down. Shields fluctuated badly. The warp engine and Geller field were fused. The comm system was poor at best.

"To- come in. This is -llan. Got some kinda object- outer hull. Take a loo-"

"Got it." muttered the Ensign.

He moved down the hallway to the service corridor. Halfway down the hall, there was a door where there shouldn't be a door. Tobias moved into the room, and then fear clenched his stomach. Shuttle. Boarders.

He turned to run, right into the barrel of a DeSable-Deaz pattern Bolter.

"Hey pinkie," said 0013, surrounded by Templars. "We'll take it from here."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

more, more I say, you pause at all the good parts! nice ending for the battle on Sanction by the way, Inquisition fail!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks OXC! Hope to see you around for _The Frozen North_.
------------------------------------------------------------------

COSTS OF VICTORY
Day 5, 1200 hours
------------------

"So this is what you bring us?"

"Yes. The experiment was not a failure. We learned much on Sanction. The Templars will never fight alongside us again, but they will fight for the Imperium. They are no heretics."

"The Grey Knights might disagree, I presume?"

"True, but then again, the Templars were primarily in the Pacificus. The Grey Knights have only deployed there twice, counting the action on Sanction."

"Very well. And the afflicted?"

"His performance was admirable in the extreme, lord. The other two acted similarly. I believe we need to return to formula, because at present, they cannot be commanded."

"And where are these "others"?"

"I placed one on Derkorsa, with the Steel Legion, and the third on Loequeria, the Black Eagles' home. Both were destroyed in the ensuing war."

"So we are left with one?"

"Yes. Number 13. The Legion and the Eagles will join the Knights Templar fleet, and we will have a crusader army in the Pacificus before you can send word."

"And what of these black armored devils mentioned in your report? I know not of them."

"I do not know, lordship. Some foul apparition conjured by the Templars. Perhaps demonancy?"

"A mystery it will remain, then. Very well. Return to your ship."

"Of course, lord." said Inquisitor Tobias Welan.

Lord Inquisitor Fortunas closed Welan's report, and then started. Stormtroopers looked around in fear as a purple glow began to seep into the chamber. 

"Psyker shield!" roared Fortunas, pulling a bolter from the recesses of his robe.

"It's on!" yelled a Stormtrooper. "This isn't psychic!"

The glow spread, and a black-armored Space Marine carrying a fell axe stepped through. spikes grew from cracks in his armor, on his forearms, shoulders, helmet, and back. A bolter tipped with a wicked combat blade was clutched in the other fist.

"I am Vorial Braun of the Knights Templar 11th Company. Know this, son of the Emperor. My brothers and I are no mere men. The fighting on Sanction has released our souls from torment. We are who we were meant to be. I walked this world while the Emperor himself stood, and now I will walk them all. We are the Black Company, and we will never forget."

Fortunas fired at the Marine. The thrice-blessed bolt shells exploded against Braun's chest, spanking off the warp-twisted ceramite. Braun barely flinched. The entire clip of bolter rounds detonated against his armor.

"Wha-what are you?" stammered Fortunas, fumbling with the weapon.

"I am eternity." said Braun softly.

He raised the bolter and put a single round through Welan's head, blowing his brains over the wall.

"I am death."

Fortunas looked from Welan's body to Braun. 

"I am a demon." said Braun. The purple glow suffused the chamber again, and when Fortunas' vision cleared, the terrible phantom marine was gone.

-----------------------------

0013 sat in the hanger bay of the _Immortal Revenge_ with House and Aerius. The marines were quiet since Saul's final words.

"He died well. The best way." said Aerius, looking at the ground.

"He did." agreed House.

0013 inspected his bolter. The names of a dozen initiates who had used the weapon before becoming full Templars were inscribed on the casing.

_Orval, Turkah, Justinian, Orelius._

_Orelius._

His eyes widened. 

House got up to return to the chirurgery. Aerius looked over at 0013, then the pair shook hands, and he too left for the Marines' quarters. 

0013 lay the weapon down on the decking, beside a silver helm with a white stripe through the visor.

"I am honored to have lived by your side." said 0013 to the helmet. "Be at peace."

The _Revenge_'s drives lit, and the Templars were gone from Sanction forever.

------------------------------------------------------

Special Thanks
---------------
Google.com
Wikipedia.org
J.R.R. Tolkien
Games Workshop
and
Citadel Miniatures

And of course, thanks to all who read this or submitted feedback, even more thanks to those who kept up with my less-then-planned updates. And a VERY special thanks to Ordo Xeno Commander, my best feedback writer. Thanks, man! 

For those of you who read _Oathbreaker_, my next tale will be a sequel to that, called _The Frozen North_. It will detail Althalos and Sydney's flight from Aeyri Peak, to their adventures in the far northern wastes of the Fantasy world! Be sure to check it out in a week or so, I have to finish writing it first!

Seti Enjor Thorna et Jyass!
-Dirge


----------

